# tiny fishing trip



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

Place Fished:Registered Users Only
Date Fished:October 27th 2007
Started Fishing:3:30 p.m
End Fishing:6:30 p.m
Fished From:East Shorline
People in Party: 4
Total Harvested:10  
Total Fish Released 3
Bait Used: Registered Users only 
Soak Time: Registerd Users only
My Rating: Registered Users only 

Registered users if you want the classified info please pm me and i'll get it to ya ASAP


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

I appreciate the report, really I do, but thats kinda silly to say PM me for where I fished, what bait you used and how long you let it soak for...kinda defeats the purpose of posting a fishing report...just my 2 cents....anyone agree? disagree?


----------



## roxfan (Oct 25, 2007)

Couldn't agree more, totally useless post. With the results that were posted who would want to know anyway. Lots of places with better catch rates than that.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

I would venture to say maybe Utah Lake, or Mantua by the description!!! -()/>-


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

quakeycrazy said:


> I would venture to say maybe Utah Lake, or Mantua by the description!!! -()/>-


 And what would give that info away? Eastern shoreline? Incredible powers of deduction! Tell him what he's won Johnny! LoL :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

My thoughts, too. I just didn't want to be mean. Oh well...The ice is broken. Who wants to guess?

My guess:

Place Fished:Rockport
Date Fished:October 27th 2007
Started Fishing:3:30 p.m
End Fishing:6:30 p.m (had to leave...a storm was coming  )
Fished From:East Shoreline
People in Party: 4
Total Harvested:10 
Total Fish Released 3
Bait Used: Powerbait
Soak Time: 15-20 min.
My Rating: Extremely dangerous


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll just say that takemefishing AKA perchy should just stay banned. I'll just do it myself and put you on my foe list where you can join-- well, I guess your the only one in there.

BTW folks, this site has a foe (ignore) feature for guys like this. May as well put it to good use.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

This topic is full of 'blunt' responses....

I agree 100%....I actually wasn't going to respond at all, but I admire those that did.. 8)


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

It is more to do with this thread: viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1142 than the current one.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I remember the story very well....I'm still upset about the comments, as I'm sure most of you are.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks scotty I hadn't relized who takemefishing was until you posted that link, He is a real class act.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

is takemefishin really that bad or are you guys just acting like eastern type A blunt instruments.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Chuck, you can dance around it but if you think I am an jerk for saying my piece about takemefishing than so be it. Let me see, first he makes his head-in-ass comments on the other thread, then this 'fishing report' of his, not to mention some of the old perchy stuff from the old forum..... (you can do a search). So my answer is yes, he is.


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

howdy folks

The Reason I Didnt Put Much Info into the Report was i was Kinda Hoping a few of our guest users would come out of the darkness and register thats all. I guess it Backfired On Me.

I Know Many of the Users here will never forgive me for the post i made in the past that got me banned And I'll just have to live with it. I Made That Post out of Stupidity and I'm Truly Sorry For that. and To The Family Who Lost Their Loved One i Say to You *I'm Truly Sorry For Their Loss.*

Me Getting Banned Was The Best Thing To Happen To Me.

You All have My Word Which Most of the users here dont respect.
that i will never utter such stupidity.

Thank you All For your Time
Takemefishin

P.s LOAH You Win The Grand Prize
The Missing Info Is Rockport and The Bait Used was Worm's With Orange PB.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yay! I win, I win, I WIN!!! :| 

I don't feel any different...

...But I'm a winner! -/O\- 

Just kidding.

takemefishin-

I'm glad that you decided to man up and take what's been handed to you gracefully. I'm in no position to accept your apology since I was not personally affected by anything you said, but as far as I'm concerned, your slate is clean with me.

I knew your ploy was to get people to sign up...I just don't think that it's going to be very effective. This is one hell of a great site and it's only a matter of time until everybody else with an interest in the outdoors realizes that no other site could possibly come close to taking the place of the DWR forum. 

"One forum to rule them all."

Besides, out of the 5000+ old members there were, only a fraction of them were actual contributing users.

Give it time and you'll see more old names show up.

Besides, 800+ members in 2 month's time is pretty good, I'd say.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

While everyone agrees that what TMF wrote on that earlier post was inconsiderate and just plain dumb, it's also hard for a man to admit that he's wrong. TMF has just done that and it appears to be pretty darn sincere, so I think we can all lay off him now and just let him be. Nice job on the fishies from Rockport TMF and I hope you won't quit your reports.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

J-bass-

Your avatar is way too provocative.









_/O


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't know, I think it's kind of nice. Shows my true character, ya know?


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

J-bass said:


> I don't know, I think it's kind of nice. Shows my true character, ya know?


Throw a beard on that bad boy and I wouldn't see any difference.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have to applaud many of the posters on this topic.
Everyone said what they felt and in the end, I see that good things have happened.
If you people keep acting this civil and working things out on your own,
what will be left for me to do as a Mod?
Thanks everyone for your attitudes and respect shown here at UWN.
Grandpa D.


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

Amen brother Grandpa!


----------

